# ergo hunter by "fish"



## sohy3010 (May 23, 2010)

i am about to order the ergo hunter from hunter catapults.com. joerg sprave said it was a very good slingshot, durable, lightweight, reliable etc. but is it really that good??? (im not sayng i dont believe joerg, since im a HUGE fan of his, and already made his "W" and a "gloveshot", so i just wanna make sure the slingshot is good, and actually is very,powerfull, reliable etc. 
i also want to find out how good it is overall. plz answer;D


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

sohy3010 said:


> i am about to order the ergo hunter from hunter catapults.com. joerg sprave said it was a very good slingshot, durable, lightweight, reliable etc. but is it really that good??? (im not sayng i dont believe joerg, since im a HUGE fan of his, and already made his "W" and a "gloveshot", so i just wanna make sure the slingshot is good, and actually is very,powerfull, reliable etc.
> i also want to find out how good it is overall. plz answer;D


There is nothing wrong with his slingshots. One thing that is a plus with a multi layered wood like he uses is that it won't break from a fork hit.

The bands he puts on are strong. In fact, for me, too much as I only target shoot. At most I will use two strips of thera gold on each side. 3/4 inch at fork to 1/2 at pouch.

Personally, I like his green hunter better. Again for me as this is personal. I had to rasp (sand) down a little of the ergo bump to suit comfort for my hand. But, the great thing about wood if it is purchased, we can alter it a little if it has too much of a pressure point for our own hand. Even with the modification I like the Green better.

In a few months time and taking it back up I could change my mind.

Too solve this dilemma in the first place, Ergo, Hunter?..... Hunter, Ergo?.....Ergo, Hunter? I bought both. Having both, gave me insight as to how a design fit me.

Remember this comment is according to my hand and style preference.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

There are two valid opposing arguments:*

BUY THEM! *They are great. Buy fish's Hunter Bands if you absolutely must have some major power and have no intention of shooting anything smaller that .50 cal steel BB or .40 cal lead ball. They will annihilate anything they hit, if you can hit it. They aren't costly and every collection deserves a set of Hunter Bands and Hunter Catapult frame.

*DON'T BUY THEM!* However, unless you are either strong and/or proficient, you should consider another bandset. These are the .44 Magnums of the slingshot world, whereas a beginner should start out with something more controllable equivalent to .22LR to 9mm Parabellum. At the party I held yesterday, I had 9 frames and a whole range of bandsets for people to try. They ranged from children's bands to Hunter bands. At previous slingshot parties people had complained that they could hear snapping sound coming from inside their elbows. This time was a different crowd but the result wasn't much different. At first, I was the only person able to even draw the Hunter Bands. Only one other person managed it that day. He picked up the shingshot, couldn't get it to full extension, so I passed him a set of Tex's Field Bands and he naturally worked his way up to the Hunter Bands again drawn like a moth to a flame. By the end of the session, he was able to draw and shoot the bands, but he was much more comfortable with Tex's Express Bands, which was the bandset I gave him at the end of the day to take away with the Clone Trooper frame and which should be sufficient for hunting birds. He was more than happy with the combination.
_
Given you are in the UK and postage will be cheaper from Hunter Catapults, I recommend you go ahead and buy British. My first and only bands for a while were Hunter Bands and they helped to build muscle, control and pushed my homemade slingshot designs to be more and more ergonomic. Now I can even reliably hit things with them and lesser bands seem easy. If you buy from the USA, it may be economical to just buy bandsets which you can retrofit to your fish Ergo._


----------

